# New Haunt on the block



## sarahtlee (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

My name is Sarah and I'm a Halloween addict. I love Halloween and everything about it. I look forward to chatting with everyone.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums Sarah


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Sarah.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"My name is Sarah and I'm a Halloween addict"

Everyone together in our best sitting in a circle group therapy voice...........

Hi Sarah


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi Sarahtlee
My name is Krough, I need an intervention


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome. If you are succesful of breaking krough of his habit, you might have a shot at me also. Good Luck!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome! The more the hairier...er...marrier.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

sarahtlee said:


> My name is Sarah and I'm a Halloween addict.


Welcome to the forum Sarah. You'll get plently of support here but don't expect a cure ~ we're all addicts!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah fresh meat


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sarah, we speak your name! 

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Sarah!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the unhallowed halls of Hell Sarah! Be sure to tip the demon that waits your table! :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

All be darn, sarah....do I know you????

Welcome either way


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sarah...Its a great time and lots of great ideas and advice...Hope you like it as much as i do.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Sarah, welcome the the forum. Myself I am not an Halloween addict. I could quit anytime I wanted. I am wearing the Halloween patch right now, and boy do I feel good.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome Sarah! Hope you like it here! Lots of friendly people who will help if you need it! :>


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to our little family,
and yes,the wolf here is housebroken.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Of course I had to use an awful lot of pepers to house train Wyatt. LOL Welcome!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Sarah, all you'll find here are Halloween enablers. Welcome to HauntForum!!*  :jol:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Sarah...You'll love it here, plenty of other addicts to help you through you addiction. Hope you like it.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Admitting your addiction is the first step in ........... getting more addicted. Welcome to the forum Sarah


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to HAA (Halloween Addicts Anonymous)!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Sarah. This is really not the best place to go to get over you problem, in fact it may get worse, alot worse. Have Fun.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

welcome! Sarah.


----------

